# 2.6.20 ivtv and rtl8180?

## matttah

Anyone know how to get either ivtv or rtl8180 working with 2.6.20 since right now rtl8180 fails to compile, and ivtv says it isn't suitable for that kernel.....

Daum

----------

## beandog

There is no version of IVTV that will work with 2.6.20.  2.6.19 is the latest kernel release that is supported.

----------

## matttah

Anyone have success with the rtl8180 drivers and 2.6.20?  And anyone know when ivtv for 2.6.20 should be out?

Thanks,

Daum

----------

## Hobbes-X

Looks indefinate. Things are borked for a few people, possibly as soon as this weekend for testing if you're looking to be really bleeding edge?

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/ivtv/devel/34584?search_string=2.6.20;#34584

----------

## IvanMajhen

Download it from:

http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1656996&group_id=114161&atid=667396

Let me know if it works.

It works for me for 2.6.20 and WE 21.

Only two modules are build.

----------

